# Theraband Gold vs .050" Latex



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The TheraGold that I have measures .030" thickness. I cut straight bands 3/4" x 8". For comparison I cut some .050" latex flatbands at 5/8" x 1/2" x 8". The TheraGold is easier to pull but the .050" latex is still a mild pulling band. My plan is to find easy pulling bands that shoot flat enough for 10-20 yard shooting. I could try double TheraGolds but I prefer single bands on each side. Post your suggestions if you have experience with zippy bands that have a mild pull weight.

Draw length is approx 30".

*3/4" x 8" straight TheraGold* --- 3/8" steel = 192 fps, 5/16" steel = 208 fps

*5/8" x 1/2" x 8" (.050") Latex* -- 3/8" steel = 213 fps, 5/16" steel = 227 fps

The .050" latex bands and formed leather pouch came from Gary Miller (Flatband). The frame I cut from some sort of hobby plywood with oak veneer on the outside layers.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Gary's 0.50" sheeting. It also has a great lifespan when the bands are kept a bit on the longer side.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't use flats much, but I have a few of Gary's bands and prefer them to Theraband. Very smooth and fast and can be used without doubling.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you would taper the Thera-band gold 3/4 to 9/16 it would probability shoot as fast or faster than the .050 and pull a lot easier. The thinner the rubbers having the same pull weight the faster it shoots (multiple strips on the thinner rubber). Anytime you are shooting over 190 FPS with any rubber you are losing quite a bit of life with that rubber. That is why I shoot 1/2 steel at about 185. This gives more power and better life than 3/8 shot from the same bands that I shoot at a faster speed. Everything is a compromise in speed and band life, tubes of flat. In fact everything having to do with slingshots is a compromise in one way or another, such as draw length, band size, fork size, projectile size and shape and draw weight pull. I have tried about everything and have come to the conclusion that there is no perfect slingshot or set-up for all types of shooting. Tex-Shooter


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I concur and for the record Gary Flatband's .050 latex bands for hunting can deliver an easy 194 fps with .50 cal lead I tested this last summer. But you dont need that much even for killing and what Tex said is true, the more you push your bands for speed the shorter their life span.

How you push your elastics is based on your shooting style, I shoot in a semi butterfly side way flip style and this means I stretch further so the bands are over worked and expire sooner only I dont really shoot flatbands normally.

Nico


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

tex shooter got it right.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> If you would taper the Thera-band gold 3/4 to 9/16 it would probability shoot as fast or faster than the .050 and pull a lot easier. The thinner the rubbers having the same pull weight the faster it shoots (multiple strips on the thinner rubber). Anytime you are shooting over 190 FPS with any rubber you are losing quite a bit of life with that rubber. That is why I shoot 1/2 steel at about 185. This gives more power and better life than 3/8 shot from the same bands that I shoot at a faster speed. Everything is a compromise in speed and band life, tubes of flat. In fact everything having to do with slingshots is a compromise in one way or another, such as draw length, band size, fork size, projectile size and shape and draw weight pull. I have tried about everything and have come to the conclusion that there is no perfect slingshot or set-up for all types of shooting. Tex-Shooter


I cut some TheraGold to 3/4" x 9/16" x 8". They shoot a wee bit slower than 3/4" straight cut Golds. I'm testing a couple more bands and then I'll post the results.

I would like to test a few different types of straight cut flats and then taper the same bands to check velocities. I'm guessing that some will lose a bit of velocity and some might stay close to the same. I think the lower draw weight of the tapered bands would be more efficient though (efficiency percentage). I'm not so sure that tapering bands and losing draw weight would increase velocity. A test will give the answer.

An "apples-to-apples" comparison would be a set of tapered bands that pull the same weight as straight cuts. The band thickness would need to be slightly different to get this comparison... or the width of the straight cuts could be adjusted to match draw weight. The tapered bands would be more efficient and produce more power but it would be interesting to see the exact numbers with various types of band materials/thicknesses.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

colt said:


> tex shooter got it right.


He usually does.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

More test results from this afternoon:

*Theraband Gold 3/4" x 8" (straight cut)
*.375" lead = 182 fps
3/8" steel = 197 fps
5/16" steel = 211 fps
1/4" steel = 218 fps

*Theraband Gold 3/4" x 9/16" x 8"
*.375" lead = 177 fps
3/8" steel = 192 fps
5/16" steel = 207 fps
1/4" steel = 214 fps

*.050" Latex 5/8" x 1/2" x8"
*.375" lead = 197 fps
3/8" steel = 210 fps
5/16" steel = 222 fps
1/4" steel = 230 fps

*.050" Latex 3/4" x 1/2" x 8"
*.375" lead = 202 fps
3/8" steel = 214 fps
5/16" steel = 227 fps
1/4" steel = 235 fps


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

To accurately compare the two rubbers, it would be more meaningful to use straight flats of the same cross section. If you made the .030 Thera-band gold .83 wide and the .050 latex .5 wide, That would be the same cross section for all practical purposes and should pull about the same. Thera-band can be purchased almost anywhere as where Pure Latex (like I sell) is somewhat harder to find. I tell Europe buyers to look for Thera-band all the time, because it is easier to find there. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes I concur pure latex over here is kind of a luxury item,nice when you can get some







I prefer it over Thera but settle with Thera because its easier to get and TBH its pretty good stuff


----------

